
AWS Budgets Update – Track Cloud Costs and Usage - quicksilver03
https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/aws/aws-budgets-update-track-cloud-costs-and-usage/
======
niftich
This is good, but it'd be nicer if their pricing was just less convoluted.
It's not so fun substituting in five, six variables into a formula to figure
out if this month you're gonna be over or under.

Ironic that additional budgets (above 2) cost $0.02/day. Does the budget
budget for the amount spent on budgets?

